
Linux Kernel Module Example: Rickroll - dcschelt
http://maitesin.github.io//Module_prank/
======
bigkm
This would be a fun idea if it weren't overrideing open. What happens when I
open a file called "3" (the author assumes that ever file ends with a . And 3
char ext)

